

Extreme JavaScript conferences (Eiffel Tower, Antarctic, etc.) - tbassetto
http://extremejs.com

======
simonw
You should do one in Morocco. It's probably the most exciting country you can
get to in just a couple hours flight from London. I think one of the low
budget airlines flies to Fes now, which is an extraordinarily interesting
city. Rent a Riad there ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moroccan_Riad> ) and
you'll have a truly unforgettable event.

~~~
tbassetto
Interesting, thanks Simon. It kind of reminds me <http://2011.funconf.com>
which took place in a castle.

------
djKianoosh
iguazu.js - Under the mist of the Devil's Throat at Iguazu Waterfalls :
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iguazu_Falls>

yeah baby sign me up!

------
jvc26
The floating stuff on the backdrop of the website is very distracting!

------
anknguyen
ExtremeJS and ExtremJS seem to be used interchangeably. Is that a typo, or do
you mean to call it both?

------
klaut
how about in Edinburgh on top of Arthur's Seat?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthurs_Seat,_Edinburgh>

------
tbassetto
BTW, we're looking for someone who knows Paris' Catacombs well.

------
huskyr
I could do a conference in an Amsterdam coffeeshop.

------
blubbar
Sounds fun. But why is it limited to js?

------
sktrdie
I'm too scared to take part.

------
talloaktrees
this is a parody right?

~~~
tbassetto
Nope. The guy behind Antartic.js has already organized/spoke to a lot of
conference and now he is trying to organize something uncommon. I believe he
can succeed (he has already visited the venue and convinced some famous
JavaScript developers to come).

Concerning the Eiffel Tower, it'll be on July (organized by a friend, a
colleague is one of the speaker).

You may be wondering "Why?". Because they can.

------
jachwe
and why?

